# Snake skin.....



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Not sure if this is correct forum for this or not. 

I came across a perfect candidate for a roadkill copperhead skin yesterday evening late just before dark. The blood was still wet on the road. Only a small portion of its head was crushed, so cut it off and was going to skin it, but dark was coming on pretty quick and snake was still moving. Put it on ice in a ziplock in chest and will skin today. 

Do I need to do anything else after skinning, or can I go directly to freezer until I figure out exactly what I want to do with it?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Got her skinned, but look what else I found. I knew she was fat, but wasn't expecting this.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

That's pretty cool. Copperheads give live birth, looks like she was close to it. 

No special treatment needed. You can also staple or tack it to a board, skin-side down, remove any fat, meat, or blood, and let it dry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's pretty cool. Copperheads give live birth, looks like she was close to it.
> 
> No special treatment needed. You can also staple or tack it to a board, skin-side down, remove any fat, meat, or blood, and let it dry.



Appreciate it, Steve. It came off pretty clean, but I will scrape it. 

Just curious, how often does one come across a pregnant roadkill copperhead with a dozen babies?


----------



## Deerman (Jul 29, 2017)

You will have better results in my opinion it you use this tanning product https://www.mckenziesp.com/CT75-P20451.aspx    the instructions come with it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Deerman said:


> You will have better results in my opinion it you use this tanning product https://www.mckenziesp.com/CT75-P20451.aspx    the instructions come with it



Appreciate the advice. Read the instructions and seems to be rather simple also.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 29, 2017)

Nic rubs his down with glycerin if I remember correctly...........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

Tanning: depends on what you want to do with it. Tanning is good if you're making a hatband or something, but tanning will ruin a snakeskin for some purposes, such as bow backings and some other applications.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 29, 2017)

How you treat it depends on what you have planned for it. If you're going to use it to back a bow then it should just be dried and then frozen. If you're going to use it for a hat band or belt tanning would probably be appropriate. If you don't know its final purpose I would dry and freeze it, you could always tan it later.

I am such a slow typist, What Hillbilly said.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Tanning: depends on what you want to do with it. Tanning is good if you're making a hatband or something, but tanning will ruin a snakeskin for some purposes, such as bow backings and some other applications.



Steve, I'm considering uses such as attached to custom knife sheath or similar applications.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Philbow said:


> How you treat it depends on what you have planned for it. If you're going to use it to back a bow then it should just be dried and then frozen. If you're going to use it for a hat band or belt tanning would probably be appropriate. If you don't know its final purpose I would dry and freeze it, you could always tan it later.



Copy that, thanks. 

When freezing, should I roll it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Might use it for a custom belt. I've been wanting one for a while now.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, thanks.
> 
> When freezing, should I roll it?



I roll them and zip-lock plastic bag. The key is to make sure it is dry to prevent freezer burn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2017)

Philbow said:


> I roll them and zip-lock plastic bag. The key is to make sure it is dry to prevent freezer burn.



Copy that, thanks.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 22, 2017)

1/2 part glycerin , 1/2 part denatured alcohol will give you a soft skin


----------

